# Diesel overheating



## MiniMaxx (Nov 7, 2021)

Hey guys, so last week my coolant was low. I topped it off and everything seemed fine. Today, my wife took the “hoopty” into town with no issues. On her drive back the car overheated. When I went and picked her up the coolant was empty. The driveway had a large puddle on the passenger side when I checked when we got home. Any ideas before I rip into it? I know on the non diesels that’s where there the thermostat is located. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Gonna be your water pump...when was the timing belt changed?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Water pump on these cars is considered a maintenance item and should be replaced every 100k miles along with the timing belt. They are known to fail.

All you need to do is pop the top plastic cover off of the engine and pull the plastic cover off over the timing belt (can do without ripping apart anything) and you should see if it's leaking from the water pump while the car is running.


----------



## MiniMaxx (Nov 7, 2021)

boraz said:


> Gonna be your water pump...when was the timing belt changed?


Not sure, I just bought it used last year. It’s probably overdue.




BDCCruze said:


> Water pump on these cars is considered a maintenance item and should be replaced every 100k miles along with the timing belt. They are known to fail.
> 
> All you need to do is pop the top plastic cover off of the engine and pull the plastic cover off over the timing belt (can do without ripping apart anything) and you should see if it's leaking from the water pump while the car is running.


I will check that out today. Thank you for the help.


----------



## MiniMaxx (Nov 7, 2021)

_Update_ I got the car home and started looking into the leak. It’s not coming from the water pump or that area at all. It is leaking from somewhere in the middle of the engine bay more on the driver’s side. It ran out of fluid while I was searching so just bought some more and I’m going to pull it up on my ramps to get a better look. I couldn’t see anything visibly leaking from the top or feel any wet hoses coming from the reservoir. Hopefully I’ll be able to see more from the bottom.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

MiniMaxx said:


> _Update_ I got the car home and started looking into the leak. It’s not coming from the water pump or that area at all. It is leaking from somewhere in the middle of the engine bay more on the driver’s side. It ran out of fluid while I was searching so just bought some more and I’m going to pull it up on my ramps to get a better look. I couldn’t see anything visibly leaking from the top or feel any wet hoses coming from the reservoir. Hopefully I’ll be able to see more from the bottom.


While it's leaking, just use water. No sense in wasting money or letting toxic fluid drain out everywhere.


----------



## MiniMaxx (Nov 7, 2021)

BDCCruze said:


> While it's leaking, just use water. No sense in wasting money or letting toxic fluid drain out everywhere.


Will do, I appreciate all your help!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

gonna guess egr cooler line

or the coolant cap itself spraying that direction


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MiniMaxx said:


> Not sure, I just bought it used last year. It’s probably overdue.


just be aware that the engine IS interference, so if the belt were to break, its gonna be costly


----------



## MiniMaxx (Nov 7, 2021)

Alright so I found the leak, it’s coming from a ribbed hose directly behind the engine. It looks like the bottom goes to a small intercooler and then goes up and 90 degrees to another component, I’m guessing the EGR valve. Are these hoses and fittings replaceable or am I going to have to replace the whole valve?


----------



## MiniMaxx (Nov 7, 2021)

boraz said:


> gonna guess egr cooler line
> 
> or the coolant cap itself spraying that direction


I’m thinking it’s the cooler line. I can’t find any other leaks besides that one hose leaking about 2 inches after the valve.


----------



## MiniMaxx (Nov 7, 2021)

Never mind, after digging through the forum another guy had the same leak. It’s coming from the oil cooler inlet line. I’m going to see about getting parts on order. Thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

MiniMaxx said:


> Never mind, after digging through the forum another guy had the same leak. It’s coming from the oil cooler inlet line. I’m going to see about getting parts on order. Thank you everyone for your help.


That's an extremely common leak on these engines. Buy and replace both oil cooler lines at the same time, because if one is leaking, the other is about to follow.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Does anyone have any tips on getting to the white plastic burp screw on the top of the radiator? On the diesel's it's buried.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> Does anyone have any tips on getting to the white plastic burp screw on the top of the radiator? On the diesel's it's buried.


I've had to fill my coolant from empty or near-empty 3 times over the years, and I've never bothered to bleed the cooling system. I just bring the engine up to temp, top off, and have never had any trouble. So, not sure if it's that important to access the bleed screw, unless you're having some trouble that could be attributed to an air bubble. I think there is a bleed screw on the thermostat housing which might be an alternative method to bleed off any air instead of the radiator bleed screw.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

revjpeterson said:


> I've had to fill my coolant from empty or near-empty 3 times over the years, and I've never bothered to bleed the cooling system. I just bring the engine up to temp, top off, and have never had any trouble. So, not sure if it's that important to access the bleed screw, unless you're having some trouble that could be attributed to an air bubble. I think there is a bleed screw on the thermostat housing which might be an alternative method to bleed off any air instead of the radiator bleed screw.


When I did mine cooling flush about 2 years ago I did the same thing - just drove it. I just feel nervous knowing the system is full of air and watching the temp gauge spike. I wish it was easier to just get to that darn screw. I was thinking of checking it to make sure it's good. I have zero issues with temperature, just wanted to double check.


----------

